
Airbnb now lets you bitch about your neighbors if their guests piss you off - tefo-mohapi
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/31/airbnb-now-lets-bitch-neighbors/
======
WalterSear
And the host does what? Move? Not rent?

